

Can I get some YC.News love for My Facebook App? - djworth
http://apps.facebook.com/iwantone/
<a href="http://apps.facebook.com/iwantone/" rel="nofollow">http://apps.facebook.com/iwantone/</a>
======
djworth
This app allows you and your friends to vote on Amazon stuff.

------
kumar
hi

